#ubuntu-qt 2018-08-09
<mitya57> tsimonq2: In https://launchpadlibrarian.net/382624320/qtstyleplugins-src_5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2build6_5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu1.diff.gz, looks like you forgot Breaks/Replaces
<tsimonq2> mitya57: qt5-style-plugins is now a metapackage which depends on all the themes broken out into separate binaries. It can be coinstalled with an old version (if really necessary) because the new version is an empty binary, and upgrading pulls in all of the new packages as depends anyway.
<tsimonq2> mitya57: Am I missing an important consideration here?
<mitya57> tsimonq2: it is a meta-, but still a non-virtual package. And as files moved from one package to another, you need Breaks/Replaces or otherwise you will get dpkg errors on unpacking.
<tsimonq2> mitya57: So where should the Breaks/Replaces go?
<mitya57> All the new packages should Break/Replace qt5-style-plugins (<< 5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-2ubuntu1~)
<tsimonq2> ACK.
<mitya57> Also, I think qt5-style-platform-gtk2 should Depend on qt5-style-plugin-gtk2, not recommend it.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<mitya57> Also, you removed a note to use QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME=gtk2 from the package description, which I think is quite important as it's not obvious how to enable the theme.
<tsimonq2> Done.
<mitya57> tsimonq2: thanks :)
<tsimonq2> mitya57: Thank *you*. :)
#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-11
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=934450
<ubottu> Debian bug 934450 in src:qtbase-opensource-src "qtbase-opensource-src: bad *.prl files substitution breaks reverse-dependencies" [Normal,Open]
<lubot> <mitya57> I think it was an intended change in Qt 5.12. … I wonder if maybe LocutusOfBorg somehow had qmake 5.11 installed with Qt 5.12?
<Locutusofborg> mitya57 nack :D
<Locutusofborg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ros-rviz/1.13.1+dfsg-2
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok. I will look in more details tomorrow (I'm still on vacation now).
<Locutusofborg> unless you want to see that the archive in Ubuntu is broken :D
<Locutusofborg> I didn't try debian experimental TBH
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks for that link!
<Locutusofborg> oh and btw in Ubuntu, I tried to just remove the .prl files from the chroot, and ros-rviz built successfully
<Locutusofborg> this is what SIP does, to create the Makefile
<Locutusofborg> ./siputils.py:        libs = self._extract_value(prl_name, "QMAKE_PRL_LIBS").split()
<Locutusofborg> so, yes, looks like people are expecting such files to have variables defined at least
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, maybe updating sip will help.
<Locutusofborg> I don't think exporting QT_INSTALL_LIBS inside reverse-dependencies is sane, but I'm not a qt guy :)
<lubot> <mitya57> But I will look later, right now I have to go away from WiFi :)
<Locutusofborg> not sure, enjoy your vac!
<Locutusofborg> we can continue tomorrow or whenever you want
 * Locutusofborg goes back to tv series :D
